# explorer.exe class not registered error



## Gatuno7000 (Mar 24, 2017)

the past days I've had this problem were windows apps don't open start menu doesn't open edge also doesn't open win store,settings, etc and all of them say when try to open them it tells me explorer.exe class not registered but downloaded apps like steam crome etc work fine what do i doooo!!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated_ Command Prompt_ Type
*regsvr32 ExplorerFrame.dll *and press enter. 
Once the process is completed, restart your computer. It will search for and replace the corrupted operating system files.
If that fails, in the Elevated Command prompt as shown, type
*SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any other missing or corrupted system files.


----------



## Gatuno7000 (Mar 24, 2017)

ive previously tried both and none work the first one tells me : the module explorerframe.dll but the entry point dllregistry server was not found
make sure that explorerframe.dll is a valid dll or ocx file 
and for the second one it says was able to fix some files but others no


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then in an Elevated Command Prompt type
*dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth *and press enter.
After it is done run *SFC /scannow* again. then Register ExplorerFrame.dll again


----------

